# Tivo on a DECA install



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm trying to get DTV to install the MRV in my home. The CSR is giving me a hard time because I have a SD Tivo that I want to keep. The rest of my equipment is 2 HR20-700's and a H-21 (which I believe are compatible).

Can I keep my SD Tivo or will it need to be replaced? I fully understand the Tivo won't work with MRV, but will it prevent the rest of the equipment from working?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MRV/DECA/connected home networking requires SWiM, which your TiVo can't work with, so the CSR is correct.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

The problem isn't MRV compatibility, it's SWM compatability (SWM is a pre-requisite for MRV) -- and the Tivo isn't SWM compatible. Your only option for keeping the Tivo, and utilizing MRV, is to purchase a SWM8 or SWM16. Both have legacy ports for the older receivers while allowing a SWM environment for your other gear. D* is not going to provide you a SWM8/16 for this particular situation, it would be a DIY job. The D* blanket policy is to replace non-SWM compatible gear in situations like this.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Cut the Unbilical Cord and Be Done With It. I did it on both of my HR10-250s and haven't looked back.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

richierich said:


> Cut the Unbilical Cord and Be Done With It. I did it on both of my HR10-250s and haven't looked back.


I've got several owned legacy boxes that work well for situational (or everyday) use. There's something to be said for keeping them and using a SWM8/16...


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

If you just have to have both MRV and your old Tivo, you're going to have to do some amount of DIY, either the whole thing, or some retrofitting after the fact. Maybe it's more than you want to get into, but that's the way it is. I learned how to do it with the help and resources here, though I eventually let go of the old Tivos.


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks to everybody for the feedback. So for once the CSR was correct.

I'd like to get rid of the Tivo and upgrade to a free HD-DVR (which is what DTV wants to give me). But the wife and daughter love the Tivo.

Sounds like if I want MRV and I want to keep the Tivo, I need a different multi-switch. Is that all I need? Could I just have them do the install and then swap out the multi-switch? I'm fairly handy, just need the pointers.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

They would most likely install a SWM LNB so you wouldn't have a multiswitch to swap out yourself.

As *dsw2112* said, you would need to buy a SWM-8 or -16 and install using your current dish, then get the upgrade and see if the installer will leave your SWM multiswitch in place.

EDIT: In thinking more about it, I guess you could also get the upgrade, keep the old LNB, then re-install it and add a SWM-8 or 16 too. You might also need a band-stop filter if the SMW-8 module wasn't a green label version.


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> They would most likely install a SWM LNB so you wouldn't have a multiswitch to swap out yourself.
> 
> As *dsw2112* said, you would need to buy a SWM-8 or -16 and install using your current dish, then get the upgrade and see if the installer will leave your SWM multiswitch in place.
> 
> EDIT: In thinking more about it, I guess you could also get the upgrade, keep the old LNB, then re-install it and add a SWM-8 or 16 too. You might also need a band-stop filter if the SMW-8 module wasn't a green label version.


Well this certainly helps. I didn't know they'd be taking my multi-switch out. Right now I'm in the sitution where I need a new dish (I think at least), DECAs and if I want to keep the Tivo a SMW-8. The SMW-8's are $130 or so (from my quick google).


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been reading other threads and I see that other people have gotten SWM-8's. What do I need to do to get DTV to install one?

Also, when do I need a SWM Power Inserter installed? Or do all SWM-8 installs need at least one?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

ejhuzy said:


> I've been reading other threads and I see that other people have gotten SWM-8's. What do I need to do to get DTV to install one?
> 
> Also, when do I need a SWM Power Inserter installed? Or do all SWM-8 installs need at least one?


All SWM-8/16 installs will need just one Power Inserter installed


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

"ejhuzy" said:


> Well this certainly helps. I didn't know they'd be taking my multi-switch out. Right now I'm in the sitution where I need a new dish (I think at least), DECAs and if I want to keep the Tivo a SMW-8. The SMW-8's are $130 or so (from my quick google).


I don't think you'll be needing a new dish. The swm8 or 16 can go in the place of or parallel to your current wb68 which you probably have


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I was able to keep my Sony SAT-A55 on my MRV upgrade, albeit its on a 30" Dish antenna next to my Slimline-5. I got help from a higher up at DirecTV before pulling the trigger.

Legacy ports will help. When ordering WHDVR, their computer automatically upgrades the legacy receivers, and will include the upgrade on the truck roll. When the tech arrives, creative discussion takes place with the CSR on the phone to not include the upgrade from the legacy receiver.

Good Luck.


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

DTV came out yesterday and did the WHDVR upgrade. Everything went pretty well, although there was a hiccup (see below).

My install order did NOT have a SWM-8 on it, even though the CSR told me she added it. When the installer arrived I went through the install with him to see exactly what he was planning. He was switching out my LNB for one that would only send 1 line into the house (I currently have 4). I told him I really wanted to keep my SD Tivo on another TV and asked if he could put in a SWM-8. He said, sure, I was shocked.

All is in place now, although I don't have the Tivo hooked up right now. I did have one issue. When the tech left, everything was working great. I then turned off all the TVs as my family had someplace to go. When I came home, I had no locals on any TV and many other channels out (771 message). I looked at my satellite signals and every odd transponder was 0! I called DTV and went through the steps of debugging. The fix was to unplug the SWM-8 PI for a minute and plug it back in. Voila! Everythings back.

Anybody care to explain why that's needed?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If it happens again, have them send the tech out again. I can't think of any reason per se right now, I'm to tired... But hopefully it was a one time glitch...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

ejhuzy said:


> DTV came out yesterday and did the WHDVR upgrade. Everything went pretty well, although there was a hiccup (see below).
> 
> My install order did NOT have a SWM-8 on it, even though the CSR told me she added it. When the installer arrived I went through the install with him to see exactly what he was planning. He was switching out my LNB for one that would only send 1 line into the house (I currently have 4). I told him I really wanted to keep my SD Tivo on another TV and asked if he could put in a SWM-8. He said, sure, I was shocked.
> 
> ...


Unlike its multiline predecessors which were essentially "dumb." A SWM module is an intelligent multiswitch and as such necessitates software basing stored as firmware in the unit.

And like all software can become scrambled or hung-up at times requiring a reboot of sorts by power cycling it this way.

But keep your eye on it anyhow and if it happens again may be evidence of a defective unit and call DirecTV back.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

ejhuzy said:


> DTV came out yesterday and did the WHDVR upgrade. Everything went pretty well, although there was a hiccup (see below).
> 
> My install order did NOT have a SWM-8 on it, even though the CSR told me she added it. When the installer arrived I went through the install with him to see exactly what he was planning. He was switching out my LNB for one that would only send 1 line into the house (I currently have 4). I told him I really wanted to keep my SD Tivo on another TV and asked if he could put in a SWM-8. He said, sure, I was shocked.
> 
> ...


HoTat2 gave a good explanation about how "intelligent electronic devices" can get confused and need to be restarted.

Powering such devices from a good Uninteruptible Power Supply (UPS) will help prevent a lot of problems caused by variations in the AC power. My SWM PI, DECA module, cable modem, router, GigE switch, desktop computers, print server, and all DirecTV DVR's are connected to UPS's (not surge protectors).

Just my experience based on experience, YMMV.


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> HoTat2 gave a good explanation about how "intelligent electronic devices" can get confused and need to be restarted.
> 
> Powering such devices from a good Uninteruptible Power Supply (UPS) will help prevent a lot of problems caused by variations in the AC power. My SWM PI, DECA module, cable modem, router, GigE switch, desktop computers, print server, and all DirecTV DVR's are connected to UPS's (not surge protectors).
> 
> Just my experience based on experience, YMMV.


Thanks for the input guys. I have a UPS in that room already and plan to move the PI to that UPS.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, my APC UPSs have Automatic Voltage Regulation along with Line Conditioning and Battery Backup and of course Surge Protection.


----------

